
Guardzilla IoT Video Camera Hard-Coded Credentials (CVE-2018-5560) - vuln
https://www.0dayallday.org/guardzilla-video-camera-hard-coded-aws-credentials/
======
mzs
less technical explanation with background:

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/27/guardzilla-security-
camera...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/27/guardzilla-security-camera-
flaws/)

